# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Crystal Reef -José Perpétua

## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Quero partilhar com todos e principalmente com os que não conhecem as últimas fotos que tirei a um dos mais espectaculares aquários de reef que eu conheço.

Deixo_vos então as fotos que traduzem tudo aquilo que vos possa dizer mais em relação a este excelente aquário.









































Zé,mais uma vez os meus parabéns.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas!!  :SbOk:  

Para não falar nas tuas fotos João esse Aquario é completamente deslumbrate de se tirar o chapéu  :Palmas:  mas ao vivo deve ser ainda melhor com certeza.

 :tutasla:  

Cumps
Vasco Santos

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Só um comentário... ao fotografo  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Ao dono do aqua  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   LINDO!!! Talvez um dia... qd for "grande"....  :Coradoeolhos:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nao ha palavras !!!  :yb677:   :yb677:   :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Este aquário ao vivo é mesmo espectacular, já tive a oportunidade de o ver ao vivo e estou mortinho por lá voltar.
Alem disso é um aquário feito com frags e cresceram no aquário o que dá ainda mais valor ao aquário e aquárista.
Mais uma vez Parabéns Zé.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

:SbOk:   :SbOk:  Esta lindo só de o ver merece  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Eu neste novo aquario ainda nao o vi ao vivo mas posso dizer que se o outro era simplesmente fantastico este só poderei dizer divinal :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
sem falar da excelente pessoa que é o seu ""mentor"" e da simpatia como nos reçebe a todos,parabens Zé continua assim se assim se pode dizer porque estas no top nao sei em que podes melhorar......mas ha sempre uns ajustes e uns coraizinhos a vir......qualquer dia faço-te uma vesita.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Este para mim é um dos melhores aquários de recife que vi ao vivo até hoje, simplesmente espectacular e mais uma vez os meus parabéns ao Zé! Este aquário poderia muito bem ser o próximo aquário do mês da www.reefkeeping.com.

As fotos do João Ribeiro estão muito boas, tenho apenas uma crítica a fazer às panorâmicas que estão com os reflexos muito brancos.

Abraço

----------


## Nelson Pena

as fotos e o aquario esta au point !  :Smile:

----------


## António Frazão

Este aquário para mim de momento é o melhor ''conhecido'' nacional.
Acho mesmo que está qualquer coisa de fenomenal!
os meus Parabens!

----------


## José Perpétua

Sou um fraco

Ou melhor sou um lutador derrotado.
Depois de muito lutar contra a ideia de mudarperdi
Não consigo resistir ao pedido dos meus animais por mais espaço
Não consigo ver a luta constante entre eles e sem nada poder fazer
Vou mudar
Vou construir um novo reef 
Vou adicionar aos meus conhecimentos também os conhecimentos de grandes amigos (sempre prontos a ajudar) que arranjei na aquariofilia
Agora tenho a certeza que vou conseguir ter a calma, a lucidez e o bom senso suficientes para lhes  dar as melhores condições.
Um grande OBRIGADO a todos pelo grande apoio que me têm prestado
Aproveito também para convidar todos aqueles que possivelmente possam estar interessados (ou não) neste belíssimo aquário e respectivo equipamento  a uma visita ao CrystalReef

O meu telm..966633282

Abraços

http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29402

----------


## Julio Macieira

Muito bom, José Prepétua

Estamos presentes face a um aquário onde os adjectivos mais pomposos fazem jus a qualidade e equilíbrio deste sistema.

Outra nota apenas.

Apenas te conheço José, de uma curta e rápida visita a minha a casa, mas, além de bom Aquarista, os meus parabéns ao Homem que tem um aquário como este e continua a ser discreto e humilde com os conhecimentos que certamente tens (coisa rara hoje em dia).

Os meus sinceros parabéns.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Ze
Parabens pela tua novo iniciativa e pelo aquario que tens ainda , ja sabes se precisares de alguma coisa so apitares.

----------


## Micael Alves

deslumbrante..... palavras para quê???

a inveja... ai a inveja :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Sou um fraco perdi
> Não consigo resistir ao pedido dos meus animais por mais espaço
> Não consigo ver a luta constante entre eles e sem nada poder fazer
> Vou mudar
> Vou construir um novo reef


Boas Zé, não és fraco és sim um grande maluco!!! Esse reef está espectacular, aqui está a prova de que o pessoal dos aquário tem uma valente pancada e nunca consegue resistir a um aquário maior.

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Ontem finalmente consegui ver este aquario ao vivo, e ao vivo claro ainda é melhor.
Sem duvida o melhor aquario da Peninsula Ibérica  :Smile:  È incrivel vêr corais a crescer entrelaçados um nos outros e a cor presente em muitos deles.

Parabens Zé e com certeza que vais fazer algo ainda mais espectacular que este  :Smile: 

Vai ter que se Chamar Diamond Reef  :Smile:  

Um Grande abraço e obrigado pela simpática recepção  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Sem duvida alguma que ao vivo este aquario é outra coisa,mas mesmo com toda a beleza deste aquario em nada se compara a maneira com que o Zé nos reçebe a todos nós em sua casa,com a sua grande, mas grande humildade e simpatia em cada minuto de conversa,quando a gente vai a sair já esta com vontade de voltar......
Para mim o melhor aquario do pais, e sem duvida alguma a trabalhar o mais natural possivel,com o equipamento basico e sem kilos de aditivos e outras mésinhas.......
LINDO.....LINDO. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
O meu obrigado Zé por tudo ,qualquer coisa conta comigo.... :SbOk3:   :SbOk3: 
E foi um prazer conhecer membros que apenas conheçia de nome,nada que conheçer as pessoas pessoalmente,o meu obrigado tambem a eles.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Ontem tive oportunidade de ver este aquário ao vivo..... fiquei sem palavras.
É uma pena ires desmanchar este pedaço de recife, devia ser proibido! Por outro lado ao ver a beleza e grandiosidade deste aquário nem consigo imaginar o próximo!

Que grande aquariofilista ! Que grande aquário! Que grandes corais ! Que grande conjunto!

Obrigado pela oportunidade, pela recepção e pela simpatia.

Parabéns ! :yb677:   Força para o próximo. 
(agora é saborear a adrenalina de fazer uma montagem do inicio)

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá José.

Como já tive a oportunidade de ver ao vivo esse belo aquário que tens posso confirmar tudo o que já foi dito, é o melhor aquário nacional.

Já que vais montar outro, e como é por causa dos peixes ainda deve ser mais comprido, quais vão ser as medidas desse belo aquário?

----------


## José Perpétua

Boas....
Obrigado a todos pelos elogios mas...eu não sou assim tão simpático não, a simpatia e boa disposição de todos os membros desta enorme comunidade é que leva a que o meu mau feitio adormeça e fique no ar a ilusão dum gajo porreiro. venham cá venham que eu tiro-lhes a pele (€€€)  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas....
> Obrigado a todos pelos elogios mas...eu não sou assim tão simpático não, a simpatia e boa disposição de todos os membros desta enorme comunidade é que leva a que o meu mau feitio adormeça e fique no ar a ilusão dum gajo porreiro. venham cá venham que eu tiro-lhes a pele sbSourirb



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   eu que o diga ja me deu 2 tareias la em casa  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> venham cá venham que eu tiro-lhes a pele ()


Pois, pois.... :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Chegou tudo bem e consegui terminar a colocação das peças no aqua às 4 da manhã!!!

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Perpétua

Diogo...
E sempre arranjas-te aí espaço prá acropora verde?
São 30 cm de tristeza que aqui tenho...ela queria mesmo era ir contigo  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Abraço

----------


## José Perpétua

Peço desde já desculpa mas tem que ser
Este não será o local indicado para desabafar mas não consigo evitar
 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

CrystalReef ficou ontem bem mais pobre...todas as montiporas vão mudar de residencia. É dificil olhar para ele. As decisões drásticas que temos que tomar quando (por muito que se tenha pensado) se erra naqueles que parecem pequenos pormenores mas que com o passar do tempo se revelam decisivos na continuação ou fim dum sistema.
 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Entao jose parecias mais forte ao prencipio e desidido ja te ta a tremer as pernas ao ver isso a ser desmontado é? se precisares de um ombro amigo para xorar pede :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado: So tenho pena que depois de tanta dedicaçao para ter exemplares de certos corais eles irem para maos de certos "negociantes" e acabarem por partir corais lindos, mas nem todo aquarifilista tenta preservar beleza  do coral mas sim fazer dinheiro a conta dos outros...........................

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Meu caro,




> So tenho pena que depois de tanta dedicaçao para ter exemplares de certos corais eles irem para maos de certos "negociantes" e acabarem por partir corais lindos, mas nem todo aquarifilista tenta preservar beleza  do coral mas sim fazer dinheiro a conta dos outros...........................


Depois da nossa troca de MP´s, gostava apenas de acrescentar publicamente que antes de comprar os corais ao Zé, tive o cuidado de lhe perguntar se se importava que eu fizesse algumas mudas! A realidade é que nem todos estão dispostos a gastar 700 euros em corais como eu fiz. Fiz mudas de hystrix (sem dúvida alguma um dos corais mais bonitos que já vi), porque não só tinha que garantir que a conseguia colocar (em condições) no aqua, como principalmente porque o dinheiro em minha casa não nasce das árvores!

Como sabes não regateei os preços com o Zé e fui o primeiro a pedir-lhe para fazer os preços - não tenho dúvidas que paguei o preço justo e como tal não tenho qualquer problema de consciência. 

Gostaria também de te assegurar que a hystrix está bem entregue e muito bem cuidada. Podes estar descansado que farei muitas mudas no futuro... afinal o coral é meu!!! Com este meu gesto, onde tu apenas vez os cifrões, muitos verão a hipótese de ter um coral de excepção, que de outra forma estaria apenas em casa de alguns previligiados (onde, sem dúvida eu me incluo).

Gostava de ver aqui colocada a opinião do Zé!

Obrigado,
Diogo

PS - já agora as mudas da válida são bocados que se partiram no caminho - o João Monteiro pode confirmar essa mesma situação!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Meu caro,
> 
> 
> 
> Depois da nossa troca de MP´s,


Como tu proprio diceste trocas por Mp ta tudo dito......mesmo como tu diceste cada um tem sua opiniao.... :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Uma das formas de preservarmos os recifes de coral é precisamente fragmentando os corais que mantemos nos nossos aquários. Dessa forma é menor a pressão exercida sobre estes ecossistemas. Pessoalmente sinto uma certa satisfação quando vejo um fragmento de um coral meu noutro aquário até porque se um dia tiver a infelicidade de ter um problema grave no aquário existe a possibilidade de voltar a possuir um fragmento desse mesmo coral.

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas,
> 
> Uma das formas de preservarmos os recifes de coral é precisamente fragmentando os corais que mantemos nos nossos aquários. Dessa forma é menor a pressão exercida sobre estes ecossistemas. Pessoalmente sinto uma certa satisfação quando vejo um fragmento de um coral meu noutro aquário até porque se um dia tiver a infelicidade de ter um problema grave no aquário existe a possibilidade de voltar a possuir um fragmento desse mesmo coral.
> 
> Abraço


Muito bem dito  :bompost:

----------


## José Perpétua

Boas…




> boas
> Entao jose parecias mais forte ao prencipio e desidido ja te ta a tremer as pernas ao ver isso a ser desmontado é? se precisares de um ombro amigo para xorar pede   So tenho pena que depois de tanta dedicaçao para ter exemplares de certos corais eles irem para maos de certos "negociantes" e acabarem por partir corais lindos, mas nem todo aquarifilista tenta preservar beleza  do coral mas sim fazer dinheiro a conta dos outros...........................


Pois é Marcos, dói ver aquilo que criei com tanto carinho ser desmoronado.
Não acredito que alguém duvide de que criei este aquário como se de um filho meu se tratasse.
Acredito sim que hoje consigo fazer melhor e dar melhores condições de vida tanto aos corais e peixes (melhor selecção dos animais, escolha cuidada na colocação e mais espaço) como também á minha família(menos ruído e uma temperatura na sala mais amena).
Quanto aos corais, vendo por dois motivos:
1º - Tenho medo de os perder na mudança
2º - Só com a ajuda dos € da sua venda consigo fazer o que tenho em mente
Marcos quero ainda que saibas que este meu aquário foi montado 80% com mudas. Mudas dos corais do Marco Madeira, Diogo Lopes, Nelson Pena, Paulo Lopes, Alexandre e algumas compras em grupo, que dessas mudas já vendi e troquei dezenas de outras mudas.
Não sei a quem te referes quando falas em “negociantes” mas uma coisa te garanto para bem do nosso hoby….ainda bem que os há.

Faço minhas as palavras do Ricardo.


*Uma das formas de preservarmos os recifes de coral é precisamente fragmentando os corais que mantemos nos nossos aquários. Dessa forma é menor a pressão exercida sobre estes ecossistemas. Pessoalmente sinto uma certa satisfação quando vejo um fragmento de um coral meu noutro aquário até porque se um dia tiver a infelicidade de ter um problema grave no aquário existe a possibilidade de voltar a possuir um fragmento desse mesmo coral*.



Agradeço de certo o ombro amigo

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas
> Não sei a quem te referes quando falas em negociantes mas uma coisa te garanto para bem do nosso hoby.ainda bem que os há.
> 
> 
> Agradeço de certo o ombro amigo
> 
> Abraço


Para rematar o assunto mesmo no sabado passado falamos sobre isso jose todos no cafe, mas como de questume assunto muito delicado nao vale pena lavar mais roupa lavada, espero que vendas tudo para o novo arrancar e ainda ficar melhor que esse. Em relaçao ao ombro tas vontade ja me conheces, mas nao abuses pq senao ainda dizem coisas de nós 2 depois  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá José,

Sou mais um a dar-te os parabéns pelo excelente trabalho realizado.

A decisão que tomaste revela uma elevada maturidade e autocontrolo. Contam-se pelos dedos de uma mão as pessoas aqui no forum que seriam capazes de se desfazer de tudo para iniciar logo a seguir... tendo nas mãos um sistema tão deslumbrante.

Todavia, percebo perfeitamente, pois ao tê-lo criado, também lhe conheces os defeitos e tens a confiança para construir um melhor...

Assim, se fosse possível gostava que partilhasses connosco o setup que tinhas e publicasses algumas fotos dos equipamentos do CrystalReef, pois penso que poderíamos todos aprender muito contigo.

Pelo menos falo por mim...  :SbSourire2:  

E quando quizeres começar a falar dos pormenores do novo...  :Whistle:

----------


## José Perpétua

Boas

Obrigado Luís pelas tuas palavras.
O Crystal Reef é um aquário com 195x70x65 iluminado por 3 HQIs de 250W 10.000 Kelvin e 4 t5 80w osram 67 (azuis). A circulação está a cargo de um kit TS24 tunze (2x 12.000 Lt. hora) e uma iwaki de 6.000 Lt. no retorno.
Um escumador H&S 1260 interno, reactores de kalk e cálcio DIY e um refrigerador Fernando Ribeiro completam o sistema.
Como estou a procurar novo dono para o Crystal Reef irei mais tarde colocar fotos e pormenores.
Alguma questão mais que queiras (ou queiram) saber terei todo o gosto em responder.


Quanto ao Crystal Reef 2 irá também ser fabricado na firma Fernando Ribeiro (cliente satisfeito volta sempre) e estou seriamente a pensar em registar aqui todo o processo de montagem.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas José,

Isso de ir mostrando era fantástico, para o pessoal aprender umas coisas pelo caminho...

Gostava de aproveitar para te fazer mais umas perguntitas  :SbSourire2:   :Whistle:  

1. No Crystal Reef tinhas DSB? Com que altura e tipo de areia?

2. Usavas algum tipo de aditivos? Ou era só kalk + reactor de cálcio?

3. Quantidade e Frequência das TPAs?

4. Usavas carvão activado (marca) + antifosfatos (marca)?

5. Usavas água natural ou artificial (marca)?

6. Quais os aspectos que consideras que estavam menos bem no Crystal Reef e que queres corrigir ou fazer diferente no Crystal Reef 2?

----------


## José Perpétua

Boas Luís

È um pouco difícil responder a certas questões pois sou muito relaxado com o aquário e sem uma rotina de manutenção. Por vezes já quando a coisa está a ficar preta é que arranjo tempo para me dedicar a ele.
Masaqui vai.

*1. No Crystal Reef tinhas DSB? Com que altura e tipo de areia?*
A DSB tem em média 15cm e é na totalidade aragamax  carib sea

*2. Usavas algum tipo de aditivos? Ou era só kalk + reactor de cálcio?*
*3. Quantidade e Frequência das TPAs?*
Kalk sempre na água de reposição, o reactor de cálcio penso ser o coração do meu aquário ( no meu caso concreto devido á quantidade de corais duros, desaconselho o seu uso para quem começa ou tem poucos duros).
Quanto aos aditivos não posso dizer que não utilizo mas tenho uma maneira muito fora do normal de o fazer.
Por exemplo: este mês faço uma muda de água (que normalmente é de 100 Lt.) não uso qualquer tipo de aditivo se por qualquer motivo não a fizer então uso oligoelementos mas só se o aquário não apresentar tendência para algas.
Iodo só o adiciono quando os animais apresentam partes debilitadas ou ferimentos.
Magnesio e estrôncio só mesmo em experiências.
Penso que a Media do reactor de cálcio tem todos estes componentes em forma equilibrada ( 
CaribSea ARM Aragonite Reactor Media).

*4. Usavas carvão activado (marca) + antifosfatos (marca)?*

Uso carvão activado depois das TPAs durante uma semana, compro na Seahorseshope e não sei a marca sei apenas que foi analisado no oceanário e apresenta uma óptima qualidade. Também costumo usar  chemipure.
Antifosfatos até agora só usei uma vez e foi o phosguard.

*5. Usavas água natural ou artificial (marca)?*
A principio agua natural depois artificial de várias marcas e agora há 4 meses que não faço TPAs.
Reponho a agua que tiro com a venda dos corais com agua artificial feita com sal reef crystals aquarium systems.

*6. Quais os aspectos que consideras que estavam menos bem no Crystal Reef e que queres corrigir ou fazer diferente no Crystal Reef 2?*
1º- quero acabar com este calor e barulho exagerados do chiller que vai passar para a varanda.

2º- 15 Lt. de agua de evaporação por dia não me dá descanso e tenho que ouvir a minha mulher quando me esqueço e a cozinha fica alagada, vai passar a ligação directa.

3º- vou escolher melhor as poucas espécies de animais que quero manter e dar-lhes o máximo de espaço possível para que possam crescer saudáveis. Na tentativa de adquirir animais de espécies bonitas e diferentes e sem contar com o seu futuro crescimento hoje não tenho um aquário mas sim um recinto de lutas constantes muito difícil de controlar.

4º - sei de antemão que não vai ser o sistema perfeito pois irá ter também os seus erros, que o que penso hoje ser o correcto amanhã pode não o ser mas a adrenalina de uma nova montagem com mais 400 Lt. e todas estas alterações já fez com que as minhas horas de sono reduzissem drasticamente.

Penso ter respondido minimamente a todas as questões e será com imenso prazer que responderei a todas aquelas que possivelmente possam surgir.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Delgado

Respondeste mais do que minimamente  :SbOk2:  

Obrigado  :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas José,

O carvão activado de que falas é este?

http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...roducts_id=597

Já agora, há alguma razão que te tenha levado a não fazer uso permanente de carvão activado? E porquê só depois das TPAs?

----------


## José Perpétua

> Boas José,
> 
> O carvão activado de que falas é este?
> 
> http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...roducts_id=597
> 
> Já agora, há alguma razão que te tenha levado a não fazer uso permanente de carvão activado? E porquê só depois das TPAs?


Boas

Sim o carvão que uso é esse.
Penso não haver interesse em usar continuamente o carvão e ao usar durante uma semana estou a jogar pelo seguro pois o carvão depois de saturado repõe tudo o que tirou. Se usar o carvão antes das TPAs estou a tratar a água que vou retirar e como é lógico a jogar  fora.

Um abraço

----------


## José Perpétua

Boas

Depois de muitos corais terem saido ele continua ainda bem recheado.
Uma foto do seu novo visual e outra de uma nova aquisição já a pensar no crystalreef 2

Abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Depois de muitos corais terem saido ele continua ainda bem recheado.


É, de facto, impressionante !

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas
> 
> Depois de muitos corais terem saido ele continua ainda bem recheado.
> Uma foto do seu novo visual e outra de uma nova aquisição já a pensar no crystalreef 2
> 
> Abraço


Boas José,

Quase que parece que ainda não tiraste daí nada  :SbSourire:  

Quais vão ser as dimensões do novo aquário?

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

O que falar......Cristal Reef 1, 2, ..., seja qual for será sempre maravilhoso!

Parabéns Jose......

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas
> 
> Depois de muitos corais terem saido ele continua ainda bem recheado.
> Uma foto do seu novo visual e outra de uma nova aquisição já a pensar no crystalreef 2
> 
> Abraço


Olá José  :Olá:  

Como vai o projecto do CrystalReef 2? há novidades?  :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Pereira

tb tava curioso.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal. 

Muitos parabens, Jose :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :tutasla:  

E o Crystal Reef 2, ja tens fotos?


Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Simões

fiquei triste , as fotos originais desapareceram... as do primeiro post

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Filipe,

vou tratar da situação.

Aproveito para deixar mais algumas fotos para relembrar aquele que foi o aquário mais bonito que conheci até hoje.






























Abraço,

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Sem dúvida, um reef exemplar :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Joao,

podias colocar uma foto geral do aquario antes da saida de corais?

abraço

Duarte

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> 


 Boas, João.

Podes dizer-me que peixe é este?


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk:

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

só daqui uns bons anos...

parabéns

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O peixe é um Zebrassoma veliferum.
Uma foto geral (que eu tenho)...



...e uma lateral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas, João.
> 
> Podes dizer-me que peixe é este?
> 
> 
> Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo



a mim parece-me um lindo Zebrasoma desjardinii ...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> a mim parece-me um lindo Zebrasoma desjardinii ...


Também me parece! :yb665:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Também me parece!


A mim nao, mas poderei estar enganado

Ver aqui
http://br.geocities.com/lavmbr/p_zeb..._veliferum.htm


 :Cool:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

É um lindo Z. desjardini sem dúvida!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá a todos :Olá:  

Sim, o peixe é sem dúvida um _Zebrasoma desjardinii_. :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal.

Obrigado.

E aquelas riscas azuis, sao mesmo do zebrossoma desjardini ou sao das actinicas?

PS: Quando mudar de casa(mto em breve) vou montar, um sistema com cerca de 1700 L (aqua principal + refugio[mangues+algas] + sump + aqua de cavalos marinhos) onde vou tentar montar um micro-sistema de recife.


Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Coelho

neste tempo que levou a chegar a este resultado qual a percentagem do total de perdas  em corais e peixes teve .

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,



> Colocada por *Duarte Araujo*
> Joao,
> 
> podias colocar uma foto geral do aquario antes da saida de corais?


Não tenho mais espaço de alojamento para poder satisfazer o teu desejo.




> Colocada por *Miguel L. Jerónimo*
> Boas, João.
> 
> Podes dizer-me que peixe é este?


O peixe é um _Zebrassoma desjardinii_

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Não tenho mais espaço de alojamento para poder satisfazer o teu desejo.
> 
> Abraço,


 :Olá: Viva João
Eu posso ajudar, envia-me as fotografias que eu coloco-as.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Como é óbvio é um desjardini! Erro meu! :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá,
> 
> Como é óbvio é um desjardini! Erro meu! 
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Entao eu comprei gato por lebre....

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá José,

Olha para a cauda do teu peixe. Se a cauda possuir riscas ou pintas tens um desjardinii. Se for completamente ''lisa'' e geralmente amarelada tens um veliferum.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Christian Gnad

Boas José e/ou conhecidos do José e do seu aqua.
descobri este post e fiquei bastante curioso em saber se o projecto do Cristal Reef "The second" chegou a arrancar e se existe.

 Abraços

----------

